# "Synthesizer Greatest" series



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone remember these?

They were my introduction to electronic music around the age of 10. I was amazed at what I heard. What I didn't realize back then, is that these pieces are covers of the original tracks from the 70s and 80s by Jarre, Vangelis, Kraftwerk, Moroder etc.

Dutch guy Ed Starink probably made a fortune selling all kinds of these synthesizer compilations across Europe.

Had I known the originals first, I probably would've hated these covers, like many others do, but now I can't help feeling nostalgic. More cheesy than the originals, but I think they still sound pretty good. There's something I like about that sharp digital 90s sound.

Vangelis - Theme from Antarctica





Vangelis - Pulstar





Giorgio Moroder - Chase





Here's the entire playlist for Synthesizer Greatest Volume 1:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

DeepR said:


> Anyone remember these?


I do! I am both impressed and amused by these versions... Wow. This brings back memories. Thanks.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't seen it remarked here (could have missed it) but synthesizer great Isao Tomita passed away on May 5, aged 84. I still listen to his early arrangements.


----------

